# A Special Tribute To Simplenik



## cabinetman (Apr 23, 2007)

I would like to say a special thanks to Simplenik for the efforts and thinking that goes into his posts. All we see is descriptive pictures and text about a jig or process. What we don't always think about is what he went through to do that. We aren't aware of all the time in developing the idea and all the parts involved. We aren't involved in actually experimenting and using the jig or item through all the trials and errors of working out the bugs. We can't really fathom the set-up for the photography and making pictures that good. We don't think about loading up all those pictures in his computer, and arranging them and then working out all the text that he prints on them.

And then keeping track of each set of pictures and posting them in correct order. His whole process is really bewildering if you consider all he goes through just for us. I can't think of any single individual that goes to such extremes to offer help or display such creativity, for our benefit. Not only are his posts directed to help in accuracy, but also with safety in mind. His posts and tutorials are as professionally done as anything I've seen on the internet.

I've read responses to a few of his posts that said something like "They already have a jig similar to that one at XYZ sales". The whole point to his work is to improve work skills and not to go out and spend a lot of money to buy something that you could make in your shop.

I'll be posting this in other forums, so you can have a chance to read it again.

At times the responses are minimal. So, I'm dedicating this tribute to Simplenik, and saying thank you for each and every post and hope that you continue. I keep telling you to write a book. Save the first autographed copy for me.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

I agree...!!

In many cases that Niki works on, it takes more work to Take, edit (add the words & arrows, etc.), upload, the pictures, etc. than it does to DO the Actual project he's describing!

He does it SO WELL!

He is a master at photography as well as woodworking!

*Niki, we Thank you very much for your efforts!*


----------



## nzgeordie (Oct 22, 2006)

Hear! Hear! Keep up the good work Nik. Your posts explain a lot to router beginners like me.


----------



## Michael Short (Sep 6, 2007)

I could not agree more. He is truly and inspiration to me as a new woodworker. Thanks Niki for all your hardwork and time in sharing information and techniques with the rest of us.


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

*Ditto what everyone has said.*

Frankly -- I often think Nik takes the long road --
But -- that's just the difference in his work style and mine.
He is doing what works best for him - what gives him the most pleasure and satisfaction - and for him that makes it the best way.

Some have commented that it would take longer to make one of Nik's rigs than to do the project. 
I suspect they miss at least part of the point --
I get the feeling that for Nik -- the rig is a project in itself --.
He clearly takes a lot of pride and pleasure out of designing them - and that's what it's all about.

I admire his attention to detail -- that is a key element of craftsmanship.
I wish I had half of his motivation/dedication in that regard.

I also admire and appreciate his attitude - -
He presents what he has done - and explains it - and leaves it up to the reader/viewer to form their own opinion.
I don't think I have ever heard him try to push or persuade anyone that they should do it his way -- or belittle anyone who didn't.

Keep up the good work Nik --
Even those of us who will probably never copy your rigs -- profit by adopting some of the ideas behind them.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Niki*

Nik is in Poland where tools and accessories are hard to get. I think he's done a wonderful job with the stuff he has on hand. Nozdrovia Nik!

Gary


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Boy was I pleased to find this post. I first came across "Niki" on the Ridgid forums and made a crosscut sled using his very detailed tutorial, works like a charm. A great communicator and teacher. Going out and buying a new tool gives us all a certain amount of satisfaction but nothing like the pride of building one yourself that works. 
Thanks much for the good conversation and direction for a rookie.


----------



## dthompson (Nov 29, 2007)

I've gained quite a bit from him here as well as a newbie. I only wish the photos for many of his posts were still available!!!


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

I whole heartedly agree with everyone about Niki. I’ve also seen his posts on the RIGID forum. I have to jump on Cabinetman’s wagon about responses that say something like "They already have a jig similar to that one at XYZ sales". We’ve all seen that, even lately. A lot of us like to make the jigs as much as the projects. Niki should be an inspiration to newbies and pros alike.
Jim


----------

